# Cargador de pilas de Ni-Mh



## javi_metal (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola que tal, andube renegando con unos pack de pilas de Ni-Cd, el maldito efecto memoria y esas cosas, hasta que me canse y decidi comprar de Ni-Mh nuevos. Pero leyendo un poco en la red, me entero que si cargo las pilas con el cargador de Ni-Cd, estas nuevas se me fusilaran, por el gran tiempo que debo tenerlas conectadas, temperatura y todo esto debido a la baja corriente que entrega mi cargador. 
Mi idea es hacer un cargador nuevo, como debe ser, que me entregue un 10% de la carga de las pilas, + el 40% que le debo entregar por las perdidas, cosa que se me cargue en 14-16 hs. 
El problema seria, ¿como hago para controlar la carga de las pilas?, ya que si hago un temporizador de 14-16hs, y coloco las pilas a cargar con una carga inicial media, se me sobrecargarian, ¿alguien tiene alguna idea de como puedo hacer?, si ¿hay algun circuito por ahi?. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Ago 30, 2007)

La respuesta frente a tus manos!!..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 31, 2007)

Nunca entendí bien como convenia cargar la pilas Ni-Mh. Tengo un pack de 8 pilas de 1200mA/h hace muuucho y siempre las cargué con un cargador de Ni-Cd de 180mA y funcionaba. Ahora ya no tanto pero es porque las pilas deben haber cumplido su ciclo de vida útil.
El asunto es que en algunos lugares leí que era mejor una carga rápida y bruta, en otros leí todo lo contrario, no sé.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 1, 2007)

la carga bruta, lo usaría para recuperar esas pilas que presentan cortocircuito interno (para fundir los hilos internos que se forman), los fabricantes siempre te dirán que la mejor manerá es cargarlas en modo rápido ( ya que saben que los cktos IC para fabricarlos no estan al alcance de todos). Pero no veo el inconveniente de usar la carga lenta de la pilas (más de 14 H). Y esos tabues sobre  el efecto menoria, la cristalización y demás problemas que presentaban  la NiCd  no son de lo de NiMh.


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola amigo, hace algun tiempo me mandaron hacer un cargador para baterias Ni-Cd y el cliente muy exigente deseaba cargar sus baterias sin estar pendiente de si ya cargaron o no. Me dijo que queria que cuando cargaran se desconecten solas y asi evitar que se descargen o se malogren. Averigüe de algunos modelos comerciales y la mayoría solo cargaban nada mas y los que se desconectaban eran un poco caros e internamente llevaban circuiteria complicada ( con microcontrolador); asi que averigüe un poco de información en la web sobre las baterías y encontré unas curvas características de carga que básicamente me decían que cuando una batería ya esta cargada la energía en exceso es liberada en energía calorífica. Así que me puse a diseñar un circuito que funcione bajo ese principio y aquí te lo dejo para ver si te sirve de algo y mas que todo si cumple tus expectativas, también deberían cargar la baterías Ni-metal o Li-ion porque entrega una corriente controlada en ese caso podrías modificar esa parte. 

Espero que te guste.....................hasta la proxima


----------



## ars (Sep 2, 2007)

Ahora si, gracias, yo tambine me voy a armar uno, porque el que tengo comprado no funciona muy bien, a una cosa que ti[po de carga es lenta, rapida??


edicion: ya vi lo de la carga, hay dos modos.perdona


----------



## franvbg (Feb 27, 2008)

por favor necesito, si eres tan amable que me calcules los componentes para un pack de 10 baterias AAA en serie, es decir, 12 V a 1200 mah, muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

Si entras en el pdf que hay en la otra pag, estaría bueno, no muerde...

Pero ya que estoy me voy a tomar la molestia!..  ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/ )

Acá tenemos un cargador de pilas que es fácil de construir y puede ser útil para cargar prácticamente todas las pilas más comúnmente utilizadas de NiCd y NiMH. El único pequeño inconveniente, si es que se puede llamar inconveniente, es que no es un cargador rápido, porque trabaja con la corriente de carga estándar de una décima parte de la capacidad de la batería en combinación con un tiempo de carga de 10 a 14 horas.

Con la ventaja de que las baterías recargables de hidruro de metal níquel tienen mayor capacidad, no siendo necesario preocuparnos por el efecto memoria. Esto significa que para una carga completa se utilizará una corriente de carga a cualquier tiempo, y si esto se hace utilizando la mencionada corriente de una décima parte de la capacidad de la batería, el tiempo de carga no es crítico. En otras palabras, se garantiza que la batería se cargará completamente después de estar de 10 o 14 horas, sin que exista peligro de sobrecarga,
por lo que no importa si, por descuido, dejamos la carga durante 20 horas. Si estamos seguros de que la batería está sólo a media carga, podemos restablecer su capacidad completamente cargándola alrededor de 6 o 7 horas.

Normalmente las pilas tipo AA tienen una capacidad de 1500 a 1800 mAh (miliamperios-hora), por lo que la corriente de carga debe ser de 150 a 180 mA. Si queremos cargar varias pilas al mismo tiempo, simplemente las conectaremos en serie, porque la misma corriente de carga circulará a través de todas las pilas, lo que hará que se carguen de forma simultánea.

La cuestión ahora es como obtener una corriente de 180 mA. La solución más elegante y precisa es usar una fuente de corriente. Aquí hemos usado un regulador de tensión tipo LM317 como regulador de corriente. Este archiconocido regulador de tres terminales LM317 está diseñado para ajustar su resistencia interna entre los terminales IN y OUT para mantener una tensión constante de 1,25V entre los terminales OUT y ADJ. Sí elegimos un valor de (1,25 / 0,180) = 6,94 ohmios para R1, circulará exactamente una corriente de 180 mA. En la práctica no podemos comprar una resistencia con este valor por lo que elegiremos un valor de 6,8 ohmios, que sí está disponible. Por conveniencia,
se ha añadido un indicador a LED al cargador. Este LED se ilumina sólo cuando la corriente de carga está circulando, por lo que lo podemos usar para verificar que las baterías están haciendo un buen contacto.
Para conseguir que circule una corriente de 180 mA necesitaremos una cierta tensión. La máxima tensión en una pila durante la carga es de 1,5V y la fuente de corriente necesita unos 3V. Si sólo cargamos una pila, una tensión de alimentación de 4,5 V puede ser adecuada. Si cargamos varias pilas en serie, necesitaremos 1,5 V por el número de pilas, mas 3 V. Para cuatro pilas esto significa una tensión de alimentación de 9V. Si esta tensión de alimentación es demasiado baja, la corriente de carga será demasiado baja. Una tensión de
alimentación grande no será mucho problema porque el circuito asegura que la carga no excede de 180 mA.

La tensión requerida se puede obtener de forma conveniente desde un adaptador de red no estabilizado (o "eliminador de batería") de unos 300 mA, ya que necesitamos 180 mA. Normalmente es posible seleccionar varias tensiones diferentes con un mismo adaptador por lo que recomendamos elegir la tensión más baja para la cual el LED indicador de la fuente de corriente se ilumine bien.

Deberíamos mencionar un par de puntos prácticos. Primero, podemos usar cualquier color de LED, pero lo que sí debe ser es de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo), porque dicho LED se ilumina con una corriente de 2 mA, que es la que se utiliza aquí. Cuando cargamos varias pilas en serie, las pilas se deben colocar de forma natural en el soporte de pilas . Aunque esto no es importante para este cargador, deberíamos apuntar que la mayoría de los soportes de pilas no son de muy buena calidad. Los puntos de conexión a veces tienen una resistencia de al menos 1 ohmio, lo cual da lugar a unas pérdidas considerables (para una pila cargada a 1 A proporcionará una tensión de sólo 0,2V.).

Por último, notar que el LM317T (la 'T' se refiere al tipo de encapsulado) se debe fijar con un disipador. Aunque no hay peligro de que se destruya por sobrecalentamiento, no es conveniente tocarlo con los dedos porque estará caliente y nos podremos quemar. Un disipador de tipo SK104 (de unos 10K/W) será adecuado aquí.


LISTA DE MATERIALES

R1 = 6,8 ohm
R2 = 180 ohm
C1 = 10 µF 25 V electrolítico
T1 = BC547B
IC1 = LM317T
D1 = Diodo led de alta eficiencia (bajo consumo)
K1 = Conector de alimentación hembra (según adaptador de red empleado)
BT1 = Soporte de pilas adecuado 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/


----------



## franvbg (Feb 29, 2008)

muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 29, 2008)

franvbg dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias



Leiste lo que puse? ese no es el cálculo que vos necesitas!....

Eso es un genérico!... tenés que adaptarlo...


----------



## franvbg (Mar 1, 2008)

si, creo que solo tengo que cambiar la R1 para cargar a 120 ma, pero puedo meter 15 V de entrada?


----------



## ciri (Mar 1, 2008)

Según esto se banca hasta 37v..

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/53577/FAIRCHILD/LM317T.html


----------



## cachirulo (Mar 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias CIRI.


----------



## arias887 (Ago 13, 2008)

Juan Romero Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo, hace algun tiempo me mandaron hacer un cargador para baterias Ni-Cd y el cliente muy exigente deseaba cargar sus baterias sin estar pendiente de si ya cargaron o no. Me dijo que queria que cuando cargaran se desconecten solas y asi evitar que se descargen o se malogren. Averigüe de algunos modelos comerciales y la mayoría solo cargaban nada mas y los que se desconectaban eran un poco caros e internamente llevaban circuiteria complicada ( con microcontrolador); asi que averigüe un poco de información en la web sobre las baterías y encontré unas curvas características de carga que básicamente me decían que cuando una batería ya esta cargada la energía en exceso es liberada en energía calorífica. Así que me puse a diseñar un circuito que funcione bajo ese principio y aquí te lo dejo para ver si te sirve de algo y mas que todo si cumple tus expectativas, también deberían cargar la baterías Ni-metal o Li-ion porque entrega una corriente controlada en ese caso podrías modificar esa parte.
> 
> Espero que te guste.....................hasta la proxima




hola, como estas... 
quisiera hacert una preginta...
tengo 4 bateria AAA 1100mah de Ni-MH y quisiera cargarlas en 1.5 horas...
el cargador las carga en paralelo... 
segun tengo entendido estas a carga lenta se demoran 15 horas para cargar a 110mah...
y en carga rapida se demoran 5 horas a 330mah...
en ambas cargas a 1.5Vdc "si no estoy mal" ....
y por lo que veo esto es como proporcional...
entonces...
15 horas/3 = 5 horas ....
110mah*3 = 330mah...
entonces...
15 horas/10 = 1.5 horas...
110mah*10 = 1100mha...

==> se suministraria o cargaria cada bateria en paralelo con 1.5Vdc a 1100mah y se cargarian en hora y media <==
...
...
...

pues, yo creo que se puede asi, y se compliria para cualquier bateria...
 ¿o no?...
de todos modos muchas gracias...


----------



## Vlad666 (Jun 6, 2009)

Aprovechando el hilo, necesito su ayuda, el problema que tengo es necesito un cargador para un pila Niquel-metal, de 3.6V, 550mAh, ¿esta es una pila NiMH?, ¿la podria cargar con el circuito que presenta CIRI?
Gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola, he estado viendo varios post que trataban sobre este tema pero no encuentro lo que quiero, y es que necesito construirme un sencillo cargador para un batería de Ni Cd de 9v / 960mAh. 
En mi búsqueda me encontré un circuito parecido al de esta fuente de alimentación la cual tengo construida pero no sé yo que le pasara a la batería si la conecto a su salida.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26142

Tanbien encontre este esquema http://www.ea1uro.com/tecnico/cargador.html pero es demasiado lento.
Si alguien a encontrado algun esquema y le funciona por favor que me ayude.
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola lolo2n3055

Con la fuente que tienes construida puedes cargar tu bateria.
utiliza para ello un 7809 que es un regulador de voltaje de 9 volts.

este lo debes conectar a la salida de tu fuente. ve sus hojas de datos para saber como conectarlo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola MrCarlos.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda; Por conectar el 7809 no hay problema pero otra duda que me a surgido es como poder calcular el tiempo de carga, es decir: sabes alguna manera para calcular este tiempo?

Mi batería es de 950 o 960mAh, no me acuerdo muy bien (es que la etiqueta esta toda borrosa) y 9V. Es la típica batería de coche teledirigido.
Bueno espero tu respuesta y un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola lolo2n3055

Entra a este enlace, ahi dicen como calcular el tiempo de recarga para baterias.
espero te sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes

http://www.euskalnet.net/jomiorueta/baterias.html


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola lolo2n3055

En este archivo *Fuente de alimentacion.PDF, *se señala de manera errónea los terminales del LM317.
La manera correcta es:
1 = ajuste
2 = salida
3 = entrada

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 1, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola lolo2n3055
> 
> En este archivo *Fuente de alimentacion.PDF, *se señala de manera errónea los terminales del LM317.
> La manera correcta es:
> ...



A mí me lo vas a decir,  que el día que lo monte no veas como echaba eso humo.
Es que es el esquema de una práctica que hice cuando estudiaba electromecánica y cuando el profesor explico como se conexionaba el LM317 apunte esos datos, no sé porque , me supongo que sería la poca experiencia que tenia y como es normal cuando lo mote a parte de no regular el LM este empezó a echar ``humito´´, y ahí se quedo lo apuntado, hasta que tú con muy buena vista te distes cuenta, Muy bien por tu parte, GRACIAS por decirlo y como se suele decir : es de sabios rectificar , pues rectifico, aquí pongo el archivo corregido: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 26215



			
				MrCarlos dijo:
			
		

> Hola lolo2n3055
> 
> Entra a este enlace, ahi dicen como calcular el tiempo de recarga para baterias.
> espero te sirva
> ...




Muy buena página aunque no he entendido mucho ya las explicaciones son un tanto liosas, pero bueno de lo poco que he entendido he podido sacar los siguientes cálculos para una carga rápida:
Lo primero será calcular la I. máxima y mínima que deberé proporcionar a la batería en el proceso de carga, para ello:
I.c.max= 1*960=960 mA
I.c.min.=0.45*960=432 mA
Sabiendo esto sé que puedo cargar la batería a una I. entre 432 y 960 mA.
Ahora mediré la intensidad que me proporciona la F.A. ver fotos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 26223
Intensidad se carga (foto de arriba)

Ver el archivo adjunto 26222
Voltaje de carga, aunque luego con la bat. este valor diminulle, me supongo que sera la caida de tension que proboca la bat.
En la medición pude observar que con 9V. y la batería conectada esta consumía 890mA.
Con lo cual estaría dentro del margen.
Ahora debo calcular el tiempo de carga máximo y mínimo para ello:
T.c. max.= 1.6*960/890=1.72h.
T.c.min.= 1.4*960/890=1.51h.
Aunque no entiendo muy bien los resultados y que en la explicacion de la pag. no viene muy bien explicado yo creo que con 1h. y 45minutos sería suficiente.
Por favor si alguien ve que estos cálculos no son correctos que me eche una mano por favor ya que es la primera vez que hago este tipo de cálculos.
Gracias.
Bueno mientras tanto yo ya conecte la bat. y la dejare 1.45h. ya mañana os contare si cargo o no.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 2, 2009)

Hoy puse las baterías a cargar y tras esperar 2h. la quite del ``cargador´´ y para mi sorpresa la batería seguía descargada:enfadado: marcando una fuerza electromotriz de 6.25V. en vez de un poco mas de  9V.
Además la fuente da alimentación estaba muy pero que muy caliente.
Yo creo que la batería esta en mal estado ya que la última vez que la cargare en su correspondiente cargador, este me salió ardiendo, bueno he exagerado un poquito, en verdad empezó a echar mucho humo, yo pensé que era el cargador el que estaba en mal estado , pero para mí, después de ver los resultados de la carga de hoy ,he llegado a la conclusión de que la batería no está bien y que fue esta la que se cargo el cargador.
Bueno agradezco la ayuda recibida y no me queda otra que comprarme otra batería y ya que estoy también tendré que comprar el cargador.
Gracias y hasta la próxima.


----------



## ingpalacio (Abr 14, 2010)

hola tengo un cargador motorola que arroja un voltaje DC 5V / 550mA y lo desearia para cargar 2 baterias de 1.2V C/U de 2500 mAh (AA), que puedo hacer, tengo que hacerle alguna adecuacion? 

si cargara baterias pero de 900mAh, me serviria el mismo o tengo que hacer otras modificaciones?


----------



## Vin (Abr 9, 2011)

Bueno, se que este tema tiene casi un año pero es para no abrir otro igual que hay miles, lo que pasa es que en ninguno de ellos encuentro lo que necesito.

Necesito cargar 6 baterías clase D de Ni-MH de 11000mAh cada una, pero no se como hacerlo correctamente, es válido lo del 10% de carga como en las de plomo? Sería mejor cargarlas individualmente o en serie? (7,2V).

Se me ocurrió usar un LM317T configurado a 8.1v. Serviría o debo poner algo para limitar la intensidad?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 9, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Bueno, se que este tema tiene casi un año pero es para no abrir otro igual que hay miles, lo que pasa es que en ninguno de ellos encuentro lo que necesito.
> 
> Necesito cargar 6 baterías clase D de Ni-MH de 11000mAh cada una, pero no se como hacerlo correctamente, es válido lo del 10% de carga como en las de plomo? Sería mejor cargarlas individualmente o en serie? (7,2V).
> 
> ...



Cada pila entrega 1.5v por qué entregas 8.1 para cargarla?


----------



## Vin (Abr 9, 2011)

No, cada pila entrega 1,2v, de toda la vida que es así con las recargables.

EDIT: bueno, más que con las recargables, con cada celda. por que hay recargables de 3v creo que son una sola pila. Pero bueno eso se va del tema.

Se me ocurre que quizá 2A que es lo que puede entregar el LM317T con disipador quizás es demasiado. Cuál sería la fórmula para calcularle la resistencia ideal?

gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Podrias probar el LM317 como regulador de corriente constante, o cualquier otra configuración semejante


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez te da una idea:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228354/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/408144/_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/415351/ _ 
Mejor si lees todo el tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vin (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola, gracias por el enlace al tema. Entonces si lo he entendido debería cargarlas a 1,1A y a 9v. Es decir 12 en la entrada del circuito. Y la R1 de 1,13 ohms.

Ahora tengo una duda, de cuantos watts debe ser la resistencia? Y otra, puedo usar este transistor? Es que ya lo tengo y así no debo comprar nada.

Muchas gracias. un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola.

La potencia de la resistencia es P=2(1.25Vx1.1A)=2.75W , es decir 3W o más vatios.
El LM317 no es un transistor es un circuito integrado regulador de voltaje (que está configurado como fuente de corriente constante).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias, pero no hablo del LM317, si no del BC547B del circuito, a la derecha.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26533


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola.

Usa cualquier transistor equivalente. La función de esa transistor es de excitar el LED, que nos indica que el regulador está trabajando.
El transistor que mencionas es muy grande, y sería desperdiciar (o usar un cañón para cazar palomas) ese transistor. Pero puedes usarlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

elaficionado, muchísimas gracias por aclarar mis dudas.

De momento usaré ese transistor, es que ya lo tengo y no le doy ningún uso, lo saqué de un monitor CRT viejo, así que lo voy a poner y en todo caso más adelante ya lo cambiaré.

Gracias de nuevo, un saludo.


----------



## komtavin (May 10, 2011)

hola. saben tengo una duda, al circuito que expone ciri, le puse 6 pilas ni-hm de 1.2 volt (2300 mAh), por lo tanto el voltage de carga deberia de ser 7.2 + 3 volt y la resitencia limitadora de 5.4 ohm, hasta ahi tengo todo bien, creo, luego quiero alimentar con esas pilas un circuito que trabaja a 7.2 volt, el conflico es que no se como incorporarlo al circuito de ciri.. la idea que las pilas jamas salgan del dispositivo, para ser cargadas... desde ya les agradesco a quienes me contesten


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2011)

Hola.

Cuando la pila se carga el voltaje de la pila es de 1.5V. Es decir, 6x1.5V= 9V.

Tienes que tener en presente que el regulador debe tener 3V (como mínimo) y también el voltaje de salida del regulador 1.25V

Vcc >= 9V + 3V + 1.25V = 14.25V ó 15V.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## komtavin (May 11, 2011)

Hola y gracias... ¿pero sabes? tengo hartas dudas... primero que nada, cual es la polaridad del condensador C1 en el circuito... con un tester como mido Vout, es decir con que pata del regulador la comparo... para compartir este circuito con un arreglo de led que me recomiendas... el unico elemento que no incorpore al circuito fue el led de alta eficiencia... la resistencia R1 la calcule y me dio 5.43 ohm... intente separa los dos circuitos con un switch de dos fases (los que tienen tres posiciones y tres pines)... la persona que me vendio la pila me dijo que se podia cargar ¿conectandola directamente a una fuente de poder?

Los datos que tengo del circuito son:
A) una bateria ni-mh de 7.2 volt, 2300 mAh
B) una fuente de poder rotulada con 12 volt y 12.97 volt de tencion al vacio, 1000 mA
C) un arreglo de led que consume 500 mA de la pila
 a) 40 led de 3.2 volt, 25 mA
 b) resitencia limitadora 33 ohm
 c) 20 series de dos led
D) el objetivo principal: el circuito debe tener una autonomia de 4 horas

desde ya gracias


----------



## komtavin (May 12, 2011)

He pensado en el asunto, y dado que no puedo cambiar el transformador la solucion seria intentar cargar las pilas en paralelo. Para ello existe alguna solucion?

Intente duplicar el cargador pero no estoy seguro si he hecho lo correcto, alguien me podrian dar pistas de como lograrlo

Abajo les pongo el circuito


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo un par de ideas (en esencia amabos son iguales).

La resistencia de 47 ohm hace las veces de la batería de 7.2V.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## komtavin (May 13, 2011)

Gracias, para variar, tengo mas dudas:
1 - la resistencia de 47 ohms, como la calculaste (para aprender),
2 - el circuito me sirve para cargar baterias de otro orden en mAh, o debo cambiar algun componente
3 - al medir en el cricuito 1 y 2 el voltaje sobre la resistencia de 47 ohms (simulacion de pilas) me da 10.7 volt y 11.2 volt respectivamente, ahora mi duda es, esa medicion equivale a Vcc, existe una cota inferior para ese voltaje, y si asi fuese, seria 9 volt (6 x 1.5 volt) ... 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2011)

Hola.

Primero puse una resistencia de 31 ohm. Esa resistencia la calculé R= Vb / Ic
Vb=voltaje de la batería
Ic= corriente de carga

Para Vb=7.2V, Ic=0.23A (el 10% de 2300mA)
R=7.2V / 0.23A = 31 ohm

Despues varie ese valor para ver como varia la corriente de carga. 

Sobre tu pregunta acerca del voltaje que cae en la batería, en la batería cae el voltaje que necesita de acuerdo con el tiempo de carga. La diferencia de voltaje que hay entre la fuente y la batería la soporta o recibe el transistor. Es decir, que el transistor de comporta como una resistencia variable automática.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## komtavin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola, gracias elaficionado, sabes modifique el primer circuito que expones, de manera tal que mediante un switch de 3 fases, me permita cargar las pilas utilizando una fuente de poder, o utilizar las pilas para alimentar un arreglo de led. Ahora desconosco si la solucion que me he planteado es correcta, dado que al alimentar el arreglo de led, parte del circuito cargador queda con voltajes y corrientes muy pequeñas, dado que el polo positivo de las pilas queda conectado al circuito cargador, ademas que, si la fuente de poder esta conectada a la red, la tierra cierra el circuito. Pienso que se podria solucionar con transistores (algo como cuando se opera con motores DC) para cortar esas lineas pero no me imagino como se puede hacer.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola.

Esto es lo que buscas (la fuente tiene que ser de 18Vcc).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## komtavin (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola y gracias, lamento tener que molestarte nuevamente, lo que ocurre, no puedo abrir el archivo dado que esta guardado en una version superior de proteus, yo tengo la 7 (o bien el archivo esta dañado)


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola.

Lo he grabado en isis 7.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## walenon (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola a todos. Este es mi segundo post en este foro y les dejo un diagrama con todos sus calculos para que ustedes lo modifiquen a su medida. DEJAR EN CLARO QUE ESTE ES UN CARGADOR PARA ESTE TIPO DE BATERIA(foto bateria NiCd.jpg)"estas baterias los usan comúnmente los autos radio controlados".

Bueno dejare un link que explica con todo detalle este procedimiento:

http://www.hasteam.com.ar/Baterias_recicle.htm

yo hice los cálculos con una batería de 9.6v y 700mAH y estos son mis resultados:

- Use un trasformador de 220/12v_500mA
- Use diodos rectificadores 1n4007
- 1 condensador de 1000uF/25v
- use el modelo de pines del lm317(foto LM317.jpg)"por que hay un cambio en la configuracion de pines del enlace"
- Rs: 1.25(v)/70mA= 17.85ohm "use una resistencia de 18 ohm"
- VRs: 70mAx17,85ohm= 1,24v
- Vminfuente: 1,24v+9,6v= 10,84v
- PRs: 1,24x70mA= 0,086w "con una resistencia de 1/4 w es suficiente"

ESPERO QUE LES SIRVA...


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola a todos,

pongo aquí mi problema porque he seguido el pdf de la primera página para hacer mi cargador.

tengo 12 pilas de 1.2v y 2500mAh cada una, excepto 3 que son 2700mAh pero eso debería dar igual si la corriente es 250mA. (creo).

el caso es que he configurado las resistencias para sacar 21V @ 250mA.

Y estoy obteniendo 24.1V y 170mA....

A ver, he medido las resistencias y son exactamente de 5,5Ohms(R1) y 79 Ohms (R2).

Me gustaría saber qué puede estar fallando, lo he conectado todo en pcb, y he medido con el polimetro antes de poner las baterías.


un saludo, gracias.



ah, tambien decir que estoy utilizando un bc237b en vez del bc547b


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

hola,

si quiero cargar una bateria hecha con pilas 1.2V de 2.300mAh, que está conectada así:

4 grupos de 12 pilas en serie, conectadas en paralelo que tiene una capcidad de 9.2Ah en total...

¿ tengo que cargar a 920 mA ? ¿o a 230mA?

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola.

 No es aconsejable poner a cargar la baterías en paralelo, cada grupo de pilas en serie debe tener su propio regulador de corriente.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

ok, gracias por la info.

muy amable.


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2014)

La I de carga puede ser tan elevada como 0.7C (0.7 X 10.2: 7A aprox).
Cuando alcances 1.5V X 12 : 18V cortas la carga, en todo el proceso las baterias deben estar tibias.
Se recomienda la carga individual(12 cargadores ) o un único cargador con sistema de "balanceo".


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

yo ahora mismo tengo 12 pilas en serie de 1.2V y 2.500 mAh. Seguí el manual al pie de la letra, y cargo a 21V y 250mA. Lo dejo 10 horas cuando la batería está descargada, y procuro no pasarme demasiado tiempo. He hecho 2 cargas, y todo bien. ¿Pero se puede cargar más rápido sin que explote? Gracias por la respuesta opamp.


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2014)

Si se puede!!!, se recomienda no exceder al 70%C. La limitacion es la temperatura, debes poderlas tocar .


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

oh, muchas gracias, me sirve mucho esta información.

¿ a qué temperatura explotaría una pila de ni-mh ? jeje..


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

hola

y si cada modulo en serie debe tener su propio regulador, ¿se puede usar la misma fuente de energía eléctrica y conectar los 4 reguladores en paralelo?


----------



## opamp (Jul 31, 2014)

Lo que conozco es que los cargadores se ponen en serie , uno para cada uno de los 12paquetes  de 4baterias que tienes en paralelo(si pretendes una mayor duracion del tiempo de vida de tus baterias).
Si tienes un único cargador para todo el "pack" es válido, pero existiran diferencias de carga y unas seran más forzadas (descargadas) que otras, aquí se recurre al circuito "balanceador"( mide los voltajes en las baterias y aplica una descarga a las baterias que tengan mayor voltaje logrando una carga uniforme . El "balanceo" y la "ecualización"también se aplican a battery packs de alta Capacidad .


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 1, 2014)

entiendo,

son en realidad 12 pilas de 1.2V conectadas en serie ahora mismo. pero quiero ampliar la batería a mismo voltaje pero mayor capacidad. por eso lo de conectar 4 packs de 12 pilas. pero son 4 packs (en paralelo) de 12 (12 en serie) la idea que tengo en proceso.

estoy haciendo un circuito regulador de tensión e intensidad, basándome en el que nuestro amigo publicó en la primera página de este hilo, y estoy ahora mismo pensando si necesito 1 conversor AC/DC a 24V por regulador, y estos conectados en serie sería la mejor solución, porque me sale más barato creo comprar los componentes de 4 reguladores y conectarlos en serie, que investigar sobre balanceo, ecualización y demás. pero el inconveniente sería tener que comprar 4 conversores de 220VAC a 24VDC, ya que además de raros son un poco caros si quieres al menos 1A de corriente...

se agradece tu ayuda, espero más, si no es molestia. gracias.



mirad,

aquí tengo el circuito que he hecho.
me gustaría que me lo revisaseis para corregir fallos o mejorar.

regula la tensión y la intensidad, para poder cargar diferentes baterías ni-mh. todo regulable con potenciométros.

he cogido como base el proyecto del hilo, y lo he modificado según mi necesidad. es la primera vez que hago un circuito de este tipo, así que me gustaría mejorar.

querría ponerle un led inidicador para cuando la batería esté cargada, pero solo he pensado en una teoría que no sé como aplicar ni sé si es cierta. seguro que si no lo ha hecho el amigo, es bien complicado. pero no sé, si sabéis, y queréis, me ayudáis... gracias!

un saludo.

p.d. por cierto, ¿el C1 es un condensador cerámico, cierto? Me baso en el circuito básico de aplicación del datasheet del lm317t, en el que ponía 0.1uF que son 100nF. ¿Está bien ahí?

si tenéis alguna pregunta ya sabéis


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 1, 2014)

hola, me gustaría saber qué resistencias poner, en el sentido de capacidad de disipación. porque esto me lo enseñó un amigo, pero no recuerdo bien, o sí, pero me parece que resistencias de 7.2W sería demasiado por así decir; es lo que me sale... solo quiero saber si tengo que poner (para mi circuito de antes) de 1/4W, 1/2 W, etc...

gracias


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola otra vez,

me gustaría saber como cargo 2 baterías de 12 pilas con la misma fuente de alimentación. 
se me ocurre poner 2 lm317 que limiten la I a 0.5A para baterías de 2500mAh. Y otro regulador de V para que diese 21 V. Sería usar una fuente de 24 V @ 1.1 A ... sería posible? cómo dividir la I?


----------



## opamp (Ago 8, 2014)

Tu lo estás explicando un regulador de voltaje y las 2 fuentes de I de 1/2A.cada fuente "jala" su 1/2A.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 8, 2014)

hola, gracias por contestar, perdona la tardanza, he estado haciendo pruebas.

mira, me refiero al esquema

que acabo de colgar, dime si funcionaría en práctica. he medido las 2 salidas y dan 0.240 A cada una, y si las sumo (paralelo) dan 0.5 aprox.

me referia a esto.

un saludo.

es lm317t. es que el multisim que tengo no lo trae.



otro problema que tengo es que el led indicador de la izquierda se enciende siempre que mido amperaje en la bateria 1 o en la 2, y me gustaría solo en la 1. en la 2 no lo he podido probar bien porque el otro bc237 que tengo me lo he cargado


----------



## opamp (Ago 8, 2014)

La r: 3620 le pones   un trimpot(potenciometro de precisión, de varias vueltas) de 5KOhms.
Los LED's se deben iluminar ni bien conectas las baterias,( solo sirven para indicar que tienes cargandose las baterias), la r:1KOhm en el emisor es muy alta , ponle una de 100 Ohm algo menos.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 8, 2014)

vale, ya lo he conseguido. tenias razon, la r de 1k es demasiado, y eso me hizo pensar. es que el bc237 esta roto. lo he cambiado. el led fundido tambien. todo ok.

la r 3620 son una de 3k3 otra de 470 y otra de 100. 

las baterias estan mal conectadas?? salen 21V @ 240mA por salida...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola.

Elimina U1 y usa 25V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 9, 2014)

por qué si quiero cargar 12 pilas, eso son 1.5 * 12 + 3 = 21.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola,

entiendo. pero me gustaría medir la tension con carga de ambas salidas.
he conectado 2 testers, uno midiendo tension y otro corriente. solo mide corriente, el de tensión marca muy poco... ¿cómo me aseguro de que sale la potencia necesaria?


----------



## opamp (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola elaficionado,  acabo de leer tu ultimo post y veo que colocas Vbaterias=21V , 21V/12=1.75V por bateria, en tus post anteriores mencinas 1.5Vcomo Vmax por bateria.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 9, 2014)

la formula es: Numero de pilas * 1.5 + 3 = tension a servir a las baterías


----------



## opamp (Ago 9, 2014)

Regla de Oro de todo carga de bateria(para que no te explote en el intento): VBATmaximo = 1.2VBAt(NOMINAL).

12V x 1.2 = 14.4V (Pb-ácido)
3.6V x 1.2 = 4.3V(LiPo)
1.2V x 1.2 = 1.44V ( Ni- Cd , Ni-Mh)

Rejuvenecer, revivir, desulfatar, balancear, ecualizar es otro tema, tienes que conocer las características fisico-quimico-electrico del tipo de bateria en particular , aquí manejas otros voltajes, impulsos,frecuencia de resonancia, etc.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 9, 2014)

no entiendo bien a que te refieres. quieres decir que para baterías ni-mh hay que usar 1.44 por pila mas 3 en vez de 1.5 por 3? el aficionado solo decia que quitase u1 para alimentar a 21V las pilas porque los lm consumían 3 y 1.5 v.... pero a mi me salen 21v justos con los 3 lm317. pero sin carga..,como puedo medir la tensión a la par que le doy carga sin cargar las baterías??


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola.

Sin carga (pilas) no se puede medir el voltaje.
Pon una resistencia como carga, por ejemplo: para una corriente de 0.25A y un voltaje de 21V, la resistencia de prueba será R=21V/0.25A = 84 ohm, usar una de 82ohm a 5W o más.

Estos voltajes 
12V x 1.2 = 14.4V (Pb-ácido)
3.6V x 1.2 = 4.3V(LiPo)
1.2V x 1.2 = 1.44V ( Ni- Cd , Ni-Mh)
son los voltajes que las pilas o baterías tienen cuando están cargadas. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 10, 2014)

aaaaa ok. ya entiendo lo de las pilas. muchas gracias por la explicación. por cierto, no tengo ninguna resistencia de 5W... pero tengo muchas de 1/4 de watio. imagino que lo mejor seria poner la que tu me has dicho pero se podría hacer una equivalente con muchas fr 1/4 W? las pondría en la protoboard para no desperdiciarlas, solo es para probar el cargador... 

por cierto, buenos días! gracias por la contestación, un saludo!

vale, resulta que hay un hilo ya con esto de las resistencias. se suman los watts en serie o paralelo . bien gracias por la ayuda. a ver si consigo hacer un cargador bueno definitivamente. lo único que ya compre una fuente de 24V y 2A... me faltara 1.25 volts... pasara algo??



por cierto el calculo que has hecho par saber que son 5W es P=I*V ?? eso sería 5.25W no? entonces le pongo 21 resistencia s... no?


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 10, 2014)

hola, ya he hecho cálculos. resulta que sin el transistor pero si con y los 2 lm317 regulando corriente, me salen 21.25 voltios con carga de una resistencia de 3W, que hice con varias de 1W y 1/4 W. si no le pongo el bc237 ni el regulador de tensión, saldrán apro imandamente 21.25 voltios. podría cargar mis dos baterías a la vez con esa tensión y una intensidad de 512mA sin que explotase???


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola.

Puse 5W porque es una prueba, y va a estar poco tiempo conectado (lo que dure la prueba).
Cómo es sólo para medir puedes usar 1W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 10, 2014)

ok, puse 3W pero le baje la intensidad. como voy a quitar el bc237 y el regulador de tensión, dará 21V aprox. es correcto así??


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 11, 2014)

creo que al poner 2 reguladores de corriente y nada mas que las resistencias y los condensadores la tensión con carga ha bajado a 18 volts aprox. y solo de han cargado las baterías de forma que dan únicamente 16 volts... jejejeje..


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 11, 2014)

hola, 

tengo un problema con el cargador:

cuando lo conecto a unas resistencias para medir la tensión que debería darle a las pilas según el circuito. y conectando en serie un polímero en modo amperímetro, y otro en paralelo en modo voltímetro, resulta que la intensidad es acorde con las resistencias, 23ohms en total. después el voltímetro, me marca 12.5 volts... en vez de 21.... no me extraña que no me haya cargado las pilas, yo confiando en que iría correctamente después de medir por separado tensión e intensidad, y obtener buenos valores. 

actualmente tengo ensamblado el circuito que puse arriba y ,me corrigieron elaficionado y opamp.es decir, el circuito sin U1 ( regulador de tensión), ni el bc237b. de forma que debiera obtener 21 V si no me equivoco.

cuando conecto solo una salida del cargador, la tensión es de 21.2 V. (con carga).
pero cuando conecto las 2 salidas, y lo sumo a una carga de 23 ohms y mas de 2 W, la tensión cae a 12.5 V!!

no se de electrónica lo suficiente, pero es como si estuviese dividiendo la tensión... ya que aproximadamente son 24 V la suma de los ~12 V que salen. y mi fuente de alimentación es de 24V @ 2 A.

espero vuestras respuestas, 

muchas gracias por el soporte, siempre tan útil.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola.

Mide el voltaje en la resistencia y calcula la corriente por la ley de ohm.
No hagas las dos medias a la vez (de voltaje y de corriente).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 11, 2014)

vale. pero mira, voy loco ya... he hecho mil cargadores y no se si lo hago bien por el siguiente motivo: habiendo hecho un cargador igual que el del PDF, cuando lo conecto a la batería, la tensión cae a 16V, cuando si mido con el tester la salida del cargador, marca 23.4V. por que motivo la tensión que marca midiendo conectado a la batería es muy inferior al que marca si mido sin conectarlo?? me lleva loco todo el día. y es que anoche marcaban 21V y 0.5A y no se han cargado bien, y ahora no quiero que vuelva a pasar. por eso he hecho un cargador exactamente igual, pero con una fuente de 24V ...


----------



## abeltomillo (Ago 12, 2014)

hola, me puede echar un cable alguien? solo quiero saber si es normal que con el cargador de la primera pagina la tensión medida en la pila cuando esta conectado sea de 16V y no de 18V que es la tensión que debería sacar el cargador. si mido sin conectar el cargador, el cargador da 18V.


saludos y gracias por todo..


----------



## gattowx (Ago 13, 2014)

hola
me podrían colaborar con una duda, es que por mas que leo no veo algo referente a que inconvenientes existen al cargar un pack de baterías de NiMH en el cual hay celdas de 1.2V y 2200mA, estas se encuentran conectadas en series y paralelos, lo que sucede es que tengo varios taladros los cuales usan el mismo tipo de batería pero con voltajes y corrientes diferentes esto debido a la configuración del pack de celdas, lo que quiero es hacer un cargador que supla los cargadores de todos los taladros, plateo una idea que postee en el foro pero aun no recibo respuesta (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rgables-led-indicador-carga-1449/index15.html) es la ultima respuesta, allí indico lo que quiero hacer y una idea que tengo, pero aun no la completo pues tengo la inquietud de la viabilidad y del inconveniente de no saber que conflictos trae el cargar la batería si dentro de ella hay celdas en paralelo, por lo que he leído hablan de cargadores de una celda (pila) o de varias celdas pero en serie.
se que en serie la corriente se mantiene por lo que solo habría que aumentar el voltaje del cargador a medida que se aumenta el numero de celdas, pero al conectar las celdas en paralelo la corriente aumenta como puedo cargar una batería que tiene estas dos configuraciones juntas?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola.

La fuente sin carga es de 18V, pero cuando le pones carga baja el voltaje. Esto sucede cuando la fuente de alimentación no tiene la potencia necesaria o algún parámetro correcto (voltaje o/y corriente).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 25, 2014)

yo creo que esto ocurre porque las pilas ni-mh según se van cargando ofrecen mayor o menor resistencia... nada que ver... la ley de ohm lo dice bien claro: V=IR. Cuando la tensión cae y la intensidad es constante, es porque la resistencia está actuando según la ley.

aquí os paso un cargador triple basado en el original de este post, (segundo post), y que espero que me corrijáis porque me gustaría saber si con la fuente de 24V que voy a poner y las baterías que voy a poner, son suficientes voltios... gracias.

un saludo a todos..


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 26, 2014)

hola otra vez,

estoy experimentando problemas para cargar una batería de 12 pilas con el cargador del pdf... a diferencia de que estoy usando medio amperio para pilas en serie de 2500mAh. He leído que las Ni-MH deben ser cargadas rápidamente. Debe ser esto lo que no está funcionando bien? Qué tal si hago un timer con un pic y un rele y un sensor de temperatura?


----------



## opamp (Ago 26, 2014)

Con 0.5A para 2500mAh tienes un tiempo de carga de 5 teoricamente, en la realidad deben ser 6horas aproximadamente y en bornes debe alcanzar 12 X 1.5V = 18V.


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 27, 2014)

pues no llegan a 14V despues de 6 horas...



de hecho, al cabo de cierto tiempo en carga, la tensión deja de subir y baja cada vez más... y eso no sé si es bueno o qué..


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 27, 2014)

hola, ya se que pasa, pero no sé que hacer... tengo 2 pilas de las 12 que están dando una tensión ínfima. como si fuera un tornillo en vez de una pila... qué puedo hacer? hacen de conductoras pero no dan tensión... están rotas? las compraría así porque son nuevas...... se puede reparar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2014)

No podés reclamar garantía  ?

Intenta resucitarlas dándoles dos o tres  chispazos con 12 Vdc , ojo , solo chispazos , ni se te ocurra conectarlas a los 12 V por más de 1 segundo porque pueden explotar.

Si no reaccionan , a cambiarlas.

Saludos !


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 27, 2014)

hola!

gracias por la respuesta!

claro que podría reclamar, y debería, pero como soy tan quisquilloso les quité los envoltorios de las pilas y las aislé con cartón y cinta aislante creyendo que irían bien. O sea, que iría pero me dirían que esas pilas no pueden demostrarse que sean suyas o yo qué sé... el caso es que se lo quité porque al cargarlas a veces se calientan demasiado y se pelan...

pero chispazos te refieres a juntar negativo con positivo y positivo con negativo a 12Vdc por pila?? 

gracias! por suerte solo han sido 3 pilas de muchas más...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2014)

Si juntas el negativo y el positivo no haces nada.
Dice que pongas el negativo al negativo y el positivo a 12V pero dando unos toquecitos


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 28, 2014)

okay! pila a pila (3 pilas), 12 Vdc y 2 a 3 toquecitos, como una reanimación  gracias!! a ver si funciona


----------



## opamp (Ago 28, 2014)

Hago lo mismo que 2M , salvo que le limito la I con ua R,con  5 Ohm es suficiente
12V- Vpila(casi cero) / 5 Ohm = "casi" 2.4A; y tu pila es de 2.5Ah..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2014)

Yo uso una fuente "variac" de 0 a 17 y de 17 a 34 V con un filtro de 19.000 uF 

Ayer justamente resucité una pila AA recargable , el tema es que no la dejo conectada , solo le doy chispazos , así que podríamos considerar que es la descarga del capacitor más algo de la corriente de cortocircuito de la fuente .

La alta corriente es para desarmar cortos internos . . . Nunca hice la prueba de chispearlas invirtiendo la polaridad . . .


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 29, 2014)

ok. aun no he probado a hacerlo, pero en cuanto me haga falta lo haré. espero que funcione


----------

